# Ithma - Twin bucklings! added pics/video



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ithma kidded Jan 5th with twins, and bounced back great after weaning. We didn't want all the girls kidding at the same time, although I wanted Nov/Dec kids from her, I'll settle with anything after today, since any that my kids can use for 4-H have to be born after Aug 15th :laugh:

I wasn't thrilled with her getting pregnant again so soon, but again she bounced back nicely, and will be bred to kid in the fall, as I don't want January kids, just too cold!

She'll be 4 in Oct, and is such a great mama, very quiet and laid back. She doesn't have great teat structure, but so far none of her kids have had that problem...fingers crossed! We'll definitely know next year if her daughter inherited it as we'll be breeding her in the coming months.










When I wasn't sure if she was bred, I started a thread here, so there are some pics to show how deep she has gotten over the past weeks.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=23101

I didn't see the deed done, but I remember when the buck was slobbering all over her, I knew she was in heat, so I wrote down the date. He didn't bother her anymore after that day - and he never bothered the girls unless they were in heat, he was a good boy :wink:

Okay so there is my rambling post as usual!  We're getting excited at the thought of having some kids soon!

Edited to add, this is a lousy pic, heh...but a pic of Ithma and her daughter, Madison taken about a week ago


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

She has gotten much deeper! Congrats on the expected kids!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

I agree. And I can't believe how big your babies have gotten. Looking forward to new babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

They do look good...can't wait to see the babies... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

Thanks so much! Ithma is getting lots of pampering  She is fed 2x a day in her stall, so she doesn't have to fuss with the others at feeding time. She's already used to her routine  
Last time I did weight on her she was 133lbs, so I am guessing she is around 140-145lbs right now. Her daughter is at least 80lbs or more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THOSE KIDS...... by the way Madison is looking awesome.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

Thanks  Madison is such a brat! no make that a spoiled brat, haha  Something crazy happened this week that I can't even explain...she has become buddy-buddy with my herd queen...it's hysterical. But she does still hang out with her mom. 
I wish we could get some color from Ithma, but most importantly I just want happy, healthy kids 

Another exciting thing is my youngest daughter turns 5 on Oct 4th, and we plan to have a little birthday party for her on Oct 1st. It will be so exciting if she has kids for my daughters birthday! However, she did go over on her last pregnancy. She was due January 1st, and kidded just after midnight on January 5th. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due Oct 1st?*

Tonight I was trying to get some random pics of the goats, wasn't working to my advantage though LOL

But I did get a couple of random pics of Ithma. I put them on the computer and compared her udder to a pic from August 4th...my kids saw the difference was were sooooo excited!!!! It was so great to see that they noticed the change right away 

8-4


















With her udder starting to take shape, I guess I am possibly pretty accurate about an Oct 1st due date?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

Yep...there is a definite a difference there.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

When I went out last night to check on everyone before it got dark, I even double checked her udder....LOL

Oct 1st would be in 6 weeks, so I am going to say the last week of Sept through Oct 1st.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

I'm almost certain I felt kicks last night/today! Very light fluttering kicks, down in front of her udder! Very exciting! She seemed to have grown overnight too...LOL I feel like a first timer all over again, the reality of her being pregnant has definitely kicked in and we're really excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

I love feeling the kicks as well....can't wait to see them .... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

Poor Ithma, I think her belly is as wide as it was with her last kidding! It's getting deeper as well. Her udder is filling out more, and she is looking really good  
We forgot to give cd/t this past weekend, so I will have my husband help me give it to her this evening.

She gets fed 2x a day, and a daily total that would fill up a plastic ice cream gallon bucket about half way, I'll most likely cut that back a little bit here pretty soon, but still offer it 2x a day since she's used to her routine.

I'll have to get some updated pics this evening. I haven't felt movement for a while, but I don't like to mess with her much, she's cranky these days when you mess with her belly. So instead I just give her back rubs and she just stands there like...'Oh yeah...' LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

Can't wait to see babies! :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

She's a pretty girl! I hope she gives you pretty babies!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

Thanks! We LOVE the kids she had on Jan 5th  Her doe is a little over 80lbs now.

Here are some pics of her Jan kids for the fun of it 

Madison peeking over mom to check me out









Checking out my daughter









Ithma and Madison - Maddie was 9 days old in the pic









Flash - our smiling baby! I miss this guy soooo much, I wonder how he's grown!


























Madison 6 weeks old 









Madison and my son at her last 4-H show a month ago - she belongs to my son and he said she is not going anywhere! 









We're happy with these kids, and Ithma is pregnant by their sire, so fingers crossed she has kids that are just as nice or nicer, that would make my kids so happy :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

Of course giddy like a school girl I had to come here and say that Ithma's baby/ies kicked really hard this morning!! It was sooo cool! Of course I've been through this several times before, but every time feels like the first!  I felt some hard kicks on her lower side near her back leg, then I felt some a little further up almost halfway between front/back legs, so it makes me wonder if she's got 2. She has gotten HUGE in the past week too.

Now if only we can get that cd/t into her! Sheesh! today for sure!

I wonder if I need to slack off on the grain a bit now or wait a week or two.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

I was told by a breeder near me that they flush the does before breeding then don't give them any grain till 4-6 weeks before kidding that way the kids do get too big to come out. i think that is what I am going to do this year. I really need to put Jasmine on a diet as she looks about the size of Ithma and if she is bred she is only a couple weeks along. Good luck I can not wait to she what Ithma has in there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

i would slow down on the grain now since she is aprox one month out

a study I read shows that goat kids grow the most in size the last month and if fed to much grain can grow to big. SO I feed the most grain during the developing stage (60-120 days) and then slack off for the last month. They still get grain but not the amount they got mid pregnancy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

Thanks so much! I am going to cut her back starting this evening. I use one of those kiddie cups you get in 4 packs during the holidays from walmart, I 'think' they average to be around a measuring cup full, or close to it. I'll still feed her 2x a day since it's routine - I feed my daughters 4mo doe 2x a day as well, I'll just cut her back to 1/2 of what she is used to getting, then pick it back up when she kids. 
I too thought I had read on here somewhere about them doing the most growing at the end of pregnancy.
She had big kids last pregnancy, no issues getting them out, they were our biggest kids, but she's also our largest doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Can you see the change? *

Took a few quick pics of Ithma this evening before feeding time. She wasn't amused, heh...


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - A month to go *

Omgoodness! She's huge! Poor girl xD xD


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A month to go *

When my Sage gets crabby I am just going to show her pictures of your girl and tell her to quit being such a whiner, lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A month to go *

Haha that's the way to do it! Ithma can get crabby in her own way once in a while, but you really have to watch her to notice it. Usually she just always stays away from the others and any fussing they do. She's such an easy going girl. She's a little better about me touching her belly. This morning while she was eating her grain I could feel the kids going crazy in there! It was so very cool 

And we forgot the cd/t again!!! ACK!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A month to go *

Took a few pics of Ithma this evening.

Darn shame about her horn/scurs, no matter, she's still a beautiful girl 




































She's starting to seem wider in the back end now, and even walks different, kind of with a wobble instead of smooth gait that she typically has...I call it smooth with a wobble LOL

Not much else is different. Just playing the waiting game, and really really excited  I know the month is going to go by slowly right? I hope not! LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Oct 1st*

Ithma is acting a bit off. She has been staying in her stall the past few nights since the weather has been nasty - she goes in for evening feed, and has plenty of hay and water and she hasn't been wanting to hang around the others much anyway. 
This morning she seemed fine when I fed her, and the two young goats. I went back out a little while later and she hadn't finished her grain. She was laying down, but sitting up on her knees - she looked miserable and I know it was the babies.

Now she isn't the type to leave grain, but since the new buck came with a ton of grain, I slowly mixed it into our grain so it wouldn't get wasted. I am down to the bottom in the can, and I think there is more of that grain in there than ours, and she might just be being picky.

I blocked the barn aisleway where they all like to sleep off today, to help keep the girls motivated to spend time away from the barn. I don't think she laid down outside at all. My husband took them out front to graze and she grazed fine this evening. 
She was reluctant to come in for feeding until i went over to get her from the back of the barn. She ate about half maybe a little more of her grain. I didn't notice her chewing her cud, she sniffed the hay a few times, and stood in the corner with her head down, the while she did yawn a great big yawn.

I'm thinking she's just really tired, and miserable from the babies and was waiting for me to go out so she could rest. I do think the grain issue might be because of the other grain mixed in - although I've been feeding mixed in for several days. I'll be picking up grain tomorrow.

My son checked on her about 25 minutes ago and she was laying down. I'll check on her again later and see how she is. I'll take a thermometer out too just in case.

BTW, I think this is just the doe code of honor....gotta keep us worrying now and then!

Otherwise her udder has dropped even more, it feels kind of soft, so I am still positive about Oct 1st. I felt kicks this evening as well


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Oct 1st*

So yeah I seem to be posting and posting...LOL

Some pics of Ithma from this evening. She is so miserable, poor girl. She ate up all her grain today so she's back to her self on eating.



















Here's a pic from her last pregnancy 12-09-10 and she kidded 1-05-11
She was due on 1-1-11. 
Look at her hairy udder :laugh: 









Looks like she is about on track for being due in 3 weeks, right?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

She is very pretty! I am not good at judging the kidding thing but I sure hope she is on-track for you!!

Can't wait to see the babies. I hate when they are pregnant and act "off" there is nothing more disturbing than thinking of of your does, who is pregnant, might be sick!! I am hopefull that all will go perfect for you and pretty girl-Ithma!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

How is our pretty girl doing? Hope all is well. I really do love this girl, and can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Yes! a new udder shot too!! Oh and some of your kids along w/her :greengrin: I love your photo "stories" LOL!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Looks like you and she both have your own fan club, hehe!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Thanks!  She is doing great, although poor thing is uncomfortable and clearly wants nothing to do with the others. She has always been 2nd in command, and now she just won't fuss with the others. She'll push the bottom of the pecking order doe around, and the younger ones if they get too close, but otherwise she just backs off or walks away from the others. 
She is stalled every night so she doesn't have to deal with them. She still doesn't complain about being in there, so I am guessing she is okay with it. The others sleep outside her stall door so she's not alone and I think that makes it all the better for her.

Her udder has filled out more, her belly isn't as wide as it is deep. I felt lots of movement yesterday and could see her belly moving from the baby kicking when I was peeking in at her while feeding the other girls. 
I'll try to get some updated pics as soon as I get a chance, I am drowning in horse sale pictures LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Oh good....I am glad she is doing well!!

Dont' worry you can post pic's when you have time. I know you have been busy w/the horse stuff as well as not feeling well. We have time to see pretty Ithma in a week or so  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Thanks  I miss taking pics of the goats, especially Ithma's preggo butt, haha. Her udder is filling, last picture it looked filled but was squishy, now it's much more firm, and she doesn't want you to touch it. I feel so bad for her, she just doesn't want to fuss with the others at all, so unlike her to not want to get close to any of them. But then they aren't pregnant and she can sense that.

Hopefully she won't go over the date I have her as being due. Hoping she goes in a week and a half. Guess we'll see


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

That poor beast of a girl. I hope she has some pretty kids for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Thanks Roger, I hope she has an easy time of it, as she's been really miserable. 
Her udder is definitely much fuller now, the area around her tail head is slowly softening up, but ligs are still firm. Still hoping she'll kid before Oct 1st - before my family comes to visit, but kinda hope she doesn't go while they are here. I really want my niece to get to see newborn goats, she loves animals so much and I know it would make her weekend one to remember  Although the kids still go on and on about the visit back in March all they did was play with the goats, but then we had 8 goat kids chasing them around LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Well I snapped a few quick pics of her while she was out front grazing late this afternoon.










Her coat is changing, thinking it could be the start of her winter coat especially with the cooler days/nights we've had in the past few weeks.



















And here's a pic of her and her daughter, Madison not the greatest, Maddie is standing so funny LOL 









And just for fun, here are some pics from her last pregnancy

12-27 and she was due 1-1, BUT she kidded just after midnight on 1-5, so these pics are 1 week and 2 days before she kidded. Right now she is a week and a half from the estimated due date


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

she's so cute 

Can't wait for new kiddos!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

She looks awesome! Thanks for the update and cant wait for the kiddo's!!!

:clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Thanks  She's the best mannered goat we have, so very quiet. I love her face, she has a kind face. I feel bad as I kicked everyone out of the barn today so hopefully it will get them grazing instead of lazing LOL Supposed to be more rain later so hopefully they will get motivated to browse before it moves in.
She is definitely not her usual 'stand up' for herself gal. She just doesn't want to be messed with and would sooner walk away and avoid the others than fuss with them. I hope she pays them back when they are pregnant, hehe!!!
I know she's be much less miserable when she has her baby. I've been trying to stay busy and not think about it so I don't get so impatient. Sure is hard to do though!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

I feel so bad for my big girl, she was very very uncomfortable this evening. I fed everyone and came back to visit with her before going inside. She likes to sleep under her hay feeder so she finally laid down and was grunting and groaning and moving uncomfortably. First time I've noticed her being so uncomfortable like that. My 4yo daughter went in to comfort her, she just seemed so appreciative of the affection 

Now that I am done working the horse sale, and slowly getting caught up with my pictures, I can feel the 'impatience' setting in! But also that instinctive 'worry' too, I worry about anything and everything! Of course what I need to be doing is making sure everything is together that I need/might need for kidding so I am not running around like a nervous expectant grandma trying to get things in place at the last minute LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

WOW she is huge. Maybe triplets since she is so deep? I can never tell how many they will have. I hope she pops soon its only another 10 days till her due date so it could be any time. I wish mine were close to kidding. Next year since I should have 7 does to kid I think I am going to breed 3 in June for November kids and 4 in August for January kids. That way I don't have all 7 kidding at the same time plus I get to have 2 kidding seasons which should be fun.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Thanks, she is definitely bigger than last time, but she eats so much better too since she kidded in the winter last time. I'm hoping for twins, but as long as she has a safe, healthy kidding, that's all I worry about, the rest we'll just enjoy 
I totally agree about breaking it up, makes it so much more fun, plus not as stressful! Plus it will give your neices different aged kids to show next year so they aren't all born at the same time


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Thats exactly what I was thinking about the different classes. This year we got pretty lucky and all 3 jr. does were in different classes so it worked out nicely. The market kids were in different classes as well but the 2 older breeding does are only 4 days apart so they will always be in the same class. I am thinking maybe next year leaving Joy home because she is a little to dairy looking unless things change and maybe having Taylor show Jasmine and she is older so she will not show with Kerigan.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

I keep trying to explain to my husband I don't want them all kidding at the same time, and that is exactly why. Any kids my kids use in 4-H I don't want them to all be in the same size. I'm hoping for the most part my kids can show in seperate classes so they aren't showing against each other.

As for miss 'so over this pregnancy' Ithma, she's hollowing out around the tail head area. I think her ligs might start doing the hard/soft thing like last time, so I am not getting to anxious yet, but her ligs were hard this morning, and they are noticably softer, but still very well there. 
Still crossing my fingers she kids before next Saturday, as I'd love for my family, especially my niece to get to see newborn goat kids.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

I do hope that she delivers within the week...and maybe even surprise you with triplets


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Thanks Liz! I don't know what I'd do if she had triplets LOL It would be my luck she's bigger than she was in her first pregnancy...watch she'll give us a single LOL

No...you know what came to mind as I was sitting here doing some work on the computer? I have my ear doctor appointment on Tuesday. Just watch, she'll go early just to humor me LOL


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Sage is doing the "magical ligaments" thing. "Now you feel them, now you don't! Now you only feel them a little, OH LOOK! they are BACK!" Stinkers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

LOL I hear ya! Well no magical ligs just yet, but they are definitely loosening. They felt a little firmer this morning, but everything around them is really starting to sink in a LOT. Her sides have noticably dropped. I don't mess with her belly too much, don't want to upset her, but I felt it while she was eating this morning, and could feel the kid squirming around in there really low just in front of her belly, and felt a few thumps, like it was trying to kick but had no room to do so LOL

I reminded her that it would be very nice if she kidded between Wed-Fri, but then I remembered the doe code of honor! :doh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

I meant to edit my post from last night and accidentally deleted it LOL Oh well 

Last night her ligs were looser so I figured the magical lig game was starting simply because in my above post i said it hadn't yet LOL
BUT, this morning her ligs were still loose, WHEW. She's locked in her stall and she was talking to me giving me those sad puppy dog eyes as if pleading with me to let her out. I feel bad for her, you know, because she's in a dry stall with a fresh new flake of hay in her feeder, clean water, no other goats to fuss with.......yep feel sooo awful for her LOL It's been a rainy NASTY day, last thing she needs is to be fussing in the other side of the barn with the other girls, I could just see her standing in the rain to avoid them 

In the post I deleted, I wrote that yesterday evening I noticed her Jan doe taking interest in her udder! She was walking up behind her sniffing it the same way she did when she was younger, asking for a drink. Ithma kicked at her and walked away, and that seemed to be the end of that. I won't be allowing her daughter with her when she kids or during bonding time.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *



HoosierShadow said:


> Last night her ligs were looser so I figured the magical lig game was starting simply because in my above post i said it hadn't yet LOL
> BUT, this morning her ligs were still loose, WHEW. She's locked in her stall and she was talking to me giving me those sad puppy dog eyes as if pleading with me to let her out. I feel bad for her, you know, because she's in a dry stall with a fresh new flake of hay in her feeder, clean water, no other goats to fuss with.......yep feel sooo awful for her LOL It's been a rainy NASTY day, last thing she needs is to be fussing in the other side of the barn with the other girls, I could just see her standing in the rain to avoid them


Same here! Right down to the rainy nasty day, lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Oh soon! Exciting!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

sounds like she's getting close! can't wait to see what she gives you this time!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Ligs are still low, but def still there. So at least she's not going to interfere with my doctors appt today, haha.....Of course I have a busy end of the week to get ready for my daughters birthday party, so I can only imagine....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

I'll update just because....
because there is no real change LOL I was out all day running errands and going to the doctor, then as soon as I got home we went back into the city near us where I spent all day, so we could spend all early evening grocery shopping at Walmart/Mexican store.
WHEW.
I got home and fed with the flashlight this evening, poor dear, she thought she was going to be stuck with the meannies! Boy was she happy when I came out and she couldn't get into her side of the barn fast enough! 
Looks more sunken in around the tailhead with the flashlight, and her sides look more sunken in around the hips. She always looks very full in the evenings, so I did notice the sunken in look.

I know now that she is waiting until Friday, right? Just because I have a million things to do that day in preperation for my daughters birthday party on Saturday. I am saying this so hopefully it won't happen <it can happen in the evening not during the day!>, otherwise if I keep my thoughts to myself she is sure to do what I dont' want her to do LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - A few more weeks! *

Well here we are..... final days, but I am wondering if she is going to go overdue! We'll see I guess! Ligs are still soft and aren't doing the magical lig disappearing/reappearing act!

I snapped a couple of pics of her this evening, she is growing in her winter coat as are the other girls, she has a lot of black in her coat, don't seem to remember that last year.



















IMO her udder looks about the same as it did when she was a day or two over her due date last time when I compare them, so we'll see.

She was very uncomfortable and ready to go into her stall early this evening. She ate, and laid down, her breathing was noticable, very heavy with a constant moan, but otherwise all was quiet. She was sooooo sleepy, usually she always waits for me to leave the barn before she lays down, but this evening she just didn't care and laid down to rest.

I think I'll go check on her a little later, as I haven't been doing night time checks. Guess I should start doing those now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

She is so deep! :shocked:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

WOW is all I can say. I can not wait to see all THREE of her kids. She looks way bigger then last year. Atleast that's what I think.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

:leap: We will be waiting together!! Keep us posted!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

Yep mamaB we are in this together! :hug:

Ithma definitely looks wider and deeper than in her last pregnancy when she had 8lb twins.

Roger, my husband was just saying this evening he thinks she is going to have triplets! I myself am afraid to guess! She's definitely bigger than she was in her last pregnancy.
Here's some pics from 1-2-11 <she was due 1-1-11>









1-4-11 taken about 3:20pm and she delivered later that night just after midnight on 1-5. 


















I have lots to do tomorrow to prepare to get ready for my daughters birthday party on Saturday - so hopefully she stays quiet at least through the day so I can get everything done! Something tells me I should have done everything today.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

Well her udder still has a little ways to go it is not super tight and shinny but my doe Faith 2 years ago had a grapefruit sized bag and while she was in labor it grew. I am not kidding in the 40 minutes I was watching her you could see it growing it grew to about the size of Ithma's in this last picture. Well good luck I hope when ever she goes its at a good time. I think she will go in the middle of the party Saturday just so she will be the center of attention.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

I think that's what our last doe to kid did - fill during labor. She had an udder, but never got tight, and that's what threw me off, of course I missed seeing her kid! She was the only one I missed too.

She's probably going to kid during the party, OR at night. You know why? Because it's supposed to get really cold this weekend! Our lows on Sat/Sun are supposed to be in the mid 30s! YUCK!
I made sure I know where the little sweaters are that I made last year!

I checked on her a few minutes ago and she was laying down resting. I filled her hay feeder up again, and she was happy for the new hay <she's quite picky about hay>. 
Her ligs are almost gone, but I'm like you I think she might be waiting until tomorrow at the earliest, but she can be full of surprises!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

I agree...she isn't quite there yet according to her udder.. but ...she is getting closer....and I say ...she will have twins... :wink:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

Oh my. lol. Every time i think she can't possibly look bigger she does! hehe!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

Thanks Pam! And Warpony I agree! Poor girl is so big in every way! She's technically not an overly wide doe like some meat goats, but she clearly favors the boer size instead of nubian. But holy moly! She's WIDE, and I keep asking her if she is going to kid before her belly touches the ground? LOL

I checked on her for about five seconds when I got home from running a million errands <or so it feels like it!>, ligs are still really loose & soft, tailhead area is completely sunken in around them. I am getting ready to make a huge pan of tamales so I am glad she isn't going to do anything tonight. At some point I'd love to sleep tonight LOL


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

How is she today??

Is Trouble bred? She's my favorite ya know! :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

We must be thinking a like as I just came on to update, hehe.

No changes! ACK! I know...she's going to keep me waiting! Ligs are still very squishy, but still there. Probably a good thing as I've been super busy cooking all night last night and this morning trying to get ready for some family coming in today. Sure would be a nice surprise if she were to have them before family leaves on Sunday, but I am thinking that may not happen. 
Might be a good thing I guess since it's VERY cold. More like November this weekend, not beginning of Oct.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

Well... Ithma is still pregnant! I don't think it will be today either  I was hoping she'd kid before my family leave. But I guess I am kind of glad she hasn't kidded yet as it's 37 out and quite a shock to the systerm - our coldest low so far this season. It'll warm up more after today so hopefully I don't have to worry about sitting in the barn waiting for kids in the cold!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

That sticks that your niece didn't get to see brand new babies like you wanted. Its weird because it is actually colder at your house then it is up here its 57 right now, and supposed to be in the 70's all next week. Hopefully she pops soon I think she will go tonight at midnight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

Yep the kids were sad, but they sure had fun with the goats. We'd look out and every now and then see one of the kids come over to feel her belly for babies 

She looks closer but still hanging onto a bit of ligs, no strutted udder, but even my family said they noticed a change in her from yesterday - she looks like she's dropped more, pooch is more puffy and her udder is a bit fuller. When she walks you can tell it's heavier.

We did finally warm up to 59 today. Going to improve a little each day and supposed to be warmer this week and maybe even dry! I'm ready for a week of nice weather, I know we may not get many more this year.

I'm thinking she'll kid tomorrow or Tues. But tomorrow means anytime after midnight!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

We will be right here waiting!! Can't wait!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

I hope she goes sooner rather than later! I'm looking forward to a warm up too...and dry!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

Thanks! Well all has been quiet out and they've been out in the woods much of the afternoon browsing. I'm getting ready to go out and feed, and add some more bedding to her stall. Hopefully I can report some changes? I'm going to try and get a few new pics if it's not too dark when I go out.

It was funny, while my family was here, we joked around about trying to get her to walk herself into labor, about castro oil, massaging, etc. etc. hehe.....So we had fun with it. I showed my brother and my niece how to check the tail ligaments and they thought it was neat how her's were so soft and mushy you could barely tell they were there, but yet how hard/pencil like they were on another unbred doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Due Saturday! updated pic *

I went out an hour ago to check on Ithma, but the way she acted at feeding time I really didn't expect anything tonight.

She's laying under her hay feeder, didn't get up to see if I had treats, didn't get up to see if I put fresh hay in the feeder <I was turning the hay over so it seems more 'fresh.' She ALWAYS gets up to see what I am doing.

Then I noticed her...pushing kids in position! Last pregnancy she did this for a about 4 hours or so before she kidded....Maybe babies before morning!

I don't have electric in the barn, so I dug around in the shed to get my extension cords, and got my light ready for when I need it. Of course the ONLY outside plug in has something wrong with it and it only works when it wants too! So I had to run the end through a window and plug it in inside.
Seriously....why do these little annoying things have to happen at times like this? I mean, it's not like 'luck' can't tell I am a nervous goat mama worried about my girl having a good, safe kidding and worrying that the kids will be just fine, etc. etc. hehe..
I am sitting here drinking some coffee, ate a couple of tamales <YUM!!!!>, and trying to force myself not to stay out there watching her like a hawk for every little movement...LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Think she's in LABOR! FINALLY LOL*

Kids soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Think she's in LABOR! FINALLY LOL*

Thanks! Well maybe it was false labor ::BIG SIGH:: Could be very VERY early stages. When I went back out to check on her, she did the pushing thing a couple of times then got up and ate hay, and didn't do it again for a very long time, and it was only once that I noticed her grunting and pushing. 
I'll check on her in a couple of hours, then I'll wait until the kids get up for school before I go back out again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Well she fooled me LOL But her udder isn't strutted, and I think I can feel a slight hint of a lig on one side. She kind of looked posty in the light last night though. I just went out to check her with my flashlight, and no changes. 2 days overdue now, and I wonder as I did in her last pregnancy....will she stay pregnant forever? LOL


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

I'm feeling your pain, really i am. I think out girls must have some sort of psychic connection, lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Must have! Because reading about your girl.... sound almost the same I guess! Ithma looked posty last night, but I forgot to check this morning when I turned her out and they went straight to the woods to browse. Barely feel any ligs, her udder isn't strutted yet, but getting full/heavy. I think last night maybe she was just really uncomfortable, maybe trying to reposition the kids. She was definitely working hard there for a while. Her belly sure was rock n'rolling back around her udder when she was laying down.

I don't recall her having any discharge prior to kidding last time. I know a couple of my does didn't have any discharge until they were pushing out the kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

O I hope she kids soon for you I hate the wait!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Me too, and at this point I am thinking she's never going to kid LOL Tomorrow is my daughters 5th birthday, sure would be a fun surprise, BUT I have a couple of errands to run early tomorrow....

Of course she is going to keep me a bit nervous, especially since our local horse track opens on Friday for live racing. I will be out there Friday afternoon for a few hours, but then I'll be out most of the day on Saturday and Sunday.

They've been back in the woods browsing for about 3 hours or so, I'll see if she has made any changes since morning check. I'm sure she hasn't though :hair:

Here's a video of her when she decided to take a roll earlier today....poor girl..LOL

__
https://flic.kr/p/6208599389


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Silly girl! Wow she is really really big!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

LOL...I thought my goats were only ones that "rolled"! She is a beauty...I love how her coats shines like a penny!
I bet she has at least 2 in there...and that you get to see them soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Thanks Liz 

I was afraid she was going to get stuck on her back LOL Oh, and the buckling that was to the right...he kept edging over near her when she laid back down. It was sooo funny! He'd kind of crawl a little closer...wait....a little closer....wait...etc. until he was real close her. I wish those videos weren't such big files, that video was like 364MB  I am installing my camera software to see if it's possible to decrease file size on the computer because I am using lowest quality settings on my camera. I don't use the video part of my camera very often.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Wow! How many kids in there? She seems soooo ready to be done! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

About lights, I got headlamps last year, the little ones that use AAA batteries. Petzl Tikka and Tikkina are the best of the ones I have. They were incredible for kidding. My girls are not shut in, and most of them decided to kid in the yard in the dark instead of in the shed that has light. They are worth it if you can have them, you get bright light where you are looking. I got them at Amazon.

Hope she kids for you SOON.

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Love the headlights that Jan is talking about!! Have a few around; great to have!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Willow - she's definitely ready to be over it. She's so uncomfortable  I just went out to check on her and she was really miserable. Since last night she's started doing a lot of pushing and grunting which I'd never seen her do before, so that's what made me think she was in early labor. Stinker

Jan- thanks so much I will look into them! I used to use headlamps all the time when I was young as we did a LOT of spelunking <caving> and so much easier to use than handheld.

Ithma is the only doe pregnant and due and the others aren't very nice to her, so she prefers to be in her stall at night so she can rest, and she gets all the hay she wants without a fuss.
Actually all of my girls have loved being stalled at night during the last days of their pregnancy. If they didn't they sure didn't make a fuss about it. 
Of course in the mornings Ithma is ready to get out and go browse in the woods 

Her udder is definitely feeling full tonight, but still not strutted. I am starting to wonder if she will ever go in labor LOL This is deja vu from her last pregnancy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Maybe if you sit on her they will come out!!! LOL I can not wait to see you paint DOELINGS!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

I beat ya!! :greengrin: j/k I hope she doesn't make you wait too much longer!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Thanks! And yeah Roger I bet if I sit my big butt on her she'll pop em out LOL!!!!

I know if I go to bed now and just check on her in the morning she'll get it over with. That's what my last doe did. Made me think she was in labor from Fri all the way to Sun morning, then she was quiet, acting normal. So I went to bed, and woke up to nearly dry babies Monday morning!

I want to video tape her delivery so I don't want to miss it - my neice and nephew want to see.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

I've been so focused on your pretty girl that I forgot to ask, who is she bred to, and do you have any pictures? You probably posted that info at some point and I missed it but i was wondering...

I am really ridiculously in love with this girl. Which would make more sense if I weren't leaning more and more toward pure dairy does.... I just love how rich and warm her colour is, for one thing. I don't generally care too much about what colour a goat is if they have everything else i want but I just love her colour.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Thanks so much, I appreciate it  Her only downfall has been her teat structure  But so far her kids have all been clean teated. The people that I bought her and her younger sister from didn't breed for the clean teats, as they were commercial breeders. Her daughter even got compliments from a judge, and beat a really nice doe in her class because of teat structure.

She's bred to the fullblooded Boer buck we sold this past summer, who is also the father of the last set of twins she had. I'd LOVE to get some color, but not sure she carries the color gene? The buck comes from a line that throws traditionals and paints and he's had some color. But Ithma's last set of twins were traditional


















And of course..still no babies! I don't think it will be today either.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

handsome fellow! can't wait to see these babies!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Weeeelllll......has she put us out of our misery yet??? Come on girl!! No more torture for your momma!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

:type: :coffee2: ....waiting!!! :greengrin:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Sage had hers, so hopefully now Ithma gets the memo that it is time to quit holding back!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

I ? Sage baby girl, she's soooo gorgeous! But then I LOVE black <red and paint> goats, I think they are beautiful 

Ithma is still holding out, at this point I think she is going to wait until Friday just because I start the fall horse racing meet! Figures! 
She's 3 days past her last possible due date, but then she waited 4 days overdue last time.

They have been hanging out in the woods all day browsing, so after running some errands I went back to check her and no noticable changes. Ligs are barely there, udder is full but not strutted. She was so mad at me when I touched her udder, and even less amused when I checked her ligs.

We'll see how she is at feeding time, but I'm thinking I may possibly get to sleep again tonight...heh...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Well since it's almost 2am, I guess you can say she is now 4 days over her last possible due date. I think she's going to be pregnant forever LOL

I checked on her a little while ago and she was up eating hay. Ligs feel softer, udder is firmer, and she kicks and dances circles more than ever so I know she is more sensitive, poor girl. But feeling is part of knowing what is going on...explain that to a goat :laugh:

My husband thinks she'll go Thursday. I am leaning towards tomorrow night or Thurs. Praying she does NOT wait until Friday. I found out I am the only credentialed photographer from the website at our local horse track and I need to be there for as much of Friday as possible.

Anyway, here's an updated backend pic from about 6:30pm.









And a couple of random shots from this afternoon...she was watching our neighbor riding her horse



























Well there's my update. Not much of a change, and I am thinking she's going to be pregnant forever at this point :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

She is such a pretty girl 

I hope she goes before Friday Candace....I don't think she's quite ready just yet though. :sigh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

what a beautiful girl!!

She certainly does not seem worried about the situation! LOL! :laugh: lil stinker!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

I can not believe she has not spit those kids out yet. I hope it is today for you.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*



Burns Branch Boers said:


> what a beautiful girl!!
> 
> She certainly does not seem worried about the situation! LOL! :laugh: lil stinker!


Yeah, she seems completely unconcerned, lol.

That stinker. I was so hoping she'd go when sage did, seeing as how they seemed to be sticking pretty close together, lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

She isn't the least bit concerned that's for certain LOL I guess she is just the type that needs to cook her babies a lil longer!
I checked on her before I went to bed, and then went out at 6:30am when my kids were getting ready for school. My flashlight battery is low, but kinda looked more posty today, and the ligs are much softer than last night.

Just watch, she'll wait until late tomorrow night so I don't get any sleep...and have to go to the track on Friday with one eyelid propped open LOL


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

can't wait to see what she gives you! she's such a pretty girl! are you meaning she's actually on day 159 today (4 days over last possible due date)? or 154?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

She sure is keeping you in suspense! lol Thinking pink!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Thanks! She could have been due Sept 30th or Oct 1st. I have Oct 1st as a more definitive breeding due date, so thinking day 154. She was with the buck after that as he was with all the does, but I didn't see her in heat after the day I wrote down - he was completely ignoring her.

She doesn't look ready this morning, just let her out of her stall about an a half hour ago - kept her in a little longer than I normally do so I could get a look over her before they go out to browse in the woods.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Ok it is now time to squeeze her there are no other options. COME ON ITHMA GET THOSE BABIES OUT NOW!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

I wonder if I should take her over to the racetrack tomorrow morning and run her around the track a few times? Think that would do the trick? Or just seeing all those horses might frighten her enough to go into labor before she steps foot on the track? haha.... I plan to go to the track in the morning for workouts, so I might put her in the back of the SUV and take her with me...LOL

No changes otherwise. She looks at me when I check her as if she were laughing at me asking 'what's the big deal?' 
Of course I am sympathetic with her and her discomfort.
I wonder if she's going to go without much warning this time? I'm almost tempted to sleep all night tonight!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

It's almost 12:30am here. I just went and checked on her about 10 minutes ago, and she was laying down. She got up really fast, and seemed excited to see me. Must have been that piece of homemade garlic bread I brought out to her earlier this evening LOL 
Her tailhead area looks more sunken in, and her sides definitely look sunken in when she usually looks very full. 
Ligs are looser and feel more spread out, don't seem to have that soft round feeling to them anymore. Kind of hard to tell but her udder might be a little more full, but not there yet.

With all the extra attention, and sneaking out an occassional treat more than she is used too getting, no wonder she wants to stay pregnant LOL I promised her another vanilla oreo cookie if she has her kids tomorrow LOL


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Sounds like she might be thinking about getting serious about it.......lol........


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

:whatgoat: hopeing today brings some babies!!! Come on Ithma!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Thanks! I am NOT getting my hopes up LOL She doesn't look quite ready to me today either  I can not recall seeing the buck interested in her at ALL after the last breeding date I wrote down, so I am clueless? All I know now is she must be waiting for my busy weekend! figures!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - Nope not labor yet...maybe never LOL*

Well.. I give up LOL
She's still not looking any closer. He must have gotten her a little later, but I just don't know...I saw him after her two days in a row, then he just totally ignored her. Plus I remember putting her in with the doelings I was weaning as a 'babysitter' and that was a day or two after I saw him ignoring her, since I figured he wasn't interested anymore.

I plan to only check on her once before I go to bed, and again when I get up in the morning. I usually check on her a couple of times through the night.

She's waiting until I am super busy this weekend, I just hope I don't miss the birth! I've been hoping to catch it so I can try and get some pics/video for my niece and nephew.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

What a stinker she is!!!! My goodness, she is holding on to this kid for all she is worth. It better be a good one for the stress she is causing you, haha!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

Anything? Anything at all?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

Nope all is quiet! Still hanging on to some ligs, they are very very deep but still there. He must have gotten her on a different day, but trying to think back as to how since she was the doelings babysitter...maybe he got her at night, but I just didn't see him interested in her. 
Yep she's a stinker! Now I am hoping she'll just wait until Monday! Today I start photographing out at the racetrack. It's going to be a BUSY weekend!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

My goodness, she is bound and determined to make this as exciting as possible.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

I remember not last winter but the one before I think sweetgoats had a few days wait till day 160 to kid and she hand breeds I am pretty sure so no mixing up the dates. Maybe she is trying it out this year. I feel so bad for her and you.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

Still nothing ! ?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

I bet this baby is going to be something special. It has to be, to be waiting to make such a grand entrance. lol.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

YooooHooo baby goat....Where arrreee youuuu???? :whatgoat:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*



Willow said:


> YooooHooo baby goat....Where arrreee youuuu????


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:

but...

I AGREE!!! :laugh: Come on! We want a :cake:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

LOL!!!!

Well still NOTHING! I didn't get a good look on her tonight as it was dark when I went out to feed her <I've been at the racetrack most of the day>. I'm not even going to check on her overnight.

The only thing I can guess is she is overdue, or at some point he got her again at night? Because I remember after he wasn't interested in her anymore, I put her in with the doelings as they didn't like being in the big pen without an adult goat <lil chickens LOL>, so she was with them during the day, and with the other does/buck at night.

I'll get a good look at her in the morning, but at this point I just give up on trying to find an expectant date for this doe...LOL


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

Anything?!?!?!?!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

FINALLY something to update about LOL

I haven't seen her all day, but had my son check her earlier about 1pm and her udder was a little fuller on one side. Got home and checked her about 20 minutes ago, and her udder is VERY full, ligs are extremely soft, might even been gone, she wasn't wanting me to check them. She was laying down when I went out <had to feed her/check her>, got up to eat, then laid back down. She got up again came over to see if I had any goodies, and gave a grunt.

So maybe babies before the weekend is over? I'll keep an eye on her tonight. I'm glad I am on baby watch tonight, cause you know I just had an extremely long day, been out in the sun all day running around like a crazy person with a camera <LOL>, and I am exhausted. But at least I don't have to go back out to the track until tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

I hope she goes tonight....early so that you can get some sleep with sweet :kidred: :kidred: dreams.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

 :leap: :clap:

Come on Ithma---lets see those babies!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

Early tonight would be good. Come on girl!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - I think she's never going to kid!*

Thanks I appreciate it! Heading out soon to go check on her now that things are quiet <my daughters were out with me playing around the barn/feeding the other goats>.

I actually don't mind staying up late, thank goodness, she gives me some energy with excitement. Plus I need to get some pictures caught up. I'll try to share some on the horse section of the forum at some point. We had 4 big races today and I had to shoot from the outside <grandstand side> against the sun, it was sooo hot and the sun was really harsh, not fun shooting conditions when you are shooting against it. Tomorrow I will be shooting alone, and shooting from the other side, so it won't be so bad, the sun will be behind me WHEW! Now lets just hope I do get some zzz's at some point so I don't fall off my stepstool LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

Her daughter, Madison was standing outside the doorway to the barn, she knows something is up, that is my next que that tonight will be the night. Usually she sleeps with our herd queen and they were all laying away from the barn. I even had to let her go in to investigate.
So I'll be checking her a lot more often now, she'll just have to get used to it, hehe...like she isn't already!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

It's 3am, and I am heading to bed, had a bunch of stuff to do, and sat out in the barn with Ithma off and on to observe, plus she likes me to turn her hay in the feeder, I guess she thinks it makes it taste better? LOL

Her udder is very full, ligs gone, posty, getting sunk in around the hips, and I noticed about 30 minutes or ago that she finally has some discharge. 
Getting ready to check her one last time then try to get some sleep. Really hoping she doesn't wait until the afternoon, otherwise I am just going to the racetrack for the 2 big races, but those are the only ones that really interest me tomorrow anyway...oh Ithma...LOL


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

Oh it really DOES sound like we finally have some progress!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

Come on Ithma!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

Come on girl you know it is time so lets have some babies now before your mom has to go to the track and take pictures. Or else you better wait until she is done!!! Candice I hope everything goes your way today. Good luck and lets see those triplet does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

No babies yet, but it's going to happen! I let her out about 9am, told hubby to watch her. She was doing lots of stretching, so we had our oldest daughter take her and put her in the back pen so she could be outside but away from the others. It's mostly sunny and going to be in the upper 70s, so it's a beautiful day, but I don't know if she'll try to have them outside? She waited until she got into her stall last time, but then that was January and she couldn't really get away from the others.
So we'll see what happens! Hopefully before I go to the track. The races I am covering are just after 5pm, but I usually try to get there early before the media lot fills up. I may end up having to park a mile away...guess I am glad I got a little zzz's so I can have some energy, heh...


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

Yay! I hope today is the day and she delivers before you go. 
We're still waiting on our one doe to deliver and I think today would be perfect as well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

I wish you were not so far away or else I would go watch her while you are at the track I am in need of some babies to occupy my time.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

 Excited!!! :leap: I am ready--show me da babies! LOL!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

YAY!!! Bring on the babies!!!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

I am really silly I have been checking this thread every chance I get, I just got home from church and thought for sure there would be an announcement.

Bring on those babies!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

This is decidedly a stubborn momma goat! Where are those babies!!! Come on Ithma... Push...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

They are FINALLY here! Twin bucklings, and they are really adorable <what baby goat isn't? haha>

We missed the first one, he was already on the ground and they were chattering back and forth. SOLID RED!!! YEAY! Ithma finally gets some color  He's much bigger than his little brother. He was born right around 12:30pm.
She took her time having the 2nd one, I am guessing he came right about 1pm. 
I did have to break the sack on the 2nd one, I waited for her to do it and she didn't, she went back to her first buckling.
But, after I started rubbing on the 2nd one she instantly shared the attention. Youngest one crawled over and nursed hehe...Then we put them both on her several times so they got their bellies full. Her udder is sooo big. 
I had to rush in, get changed, and head over here to the racetrack. Thought I'd share a few videos and pics before I get busy.

BTW, we're thinking 80s tv show character names such as The A-Team, Macguyver, Hardcastle/McCormick, but of course we gotta see what name fits 



















some short videos

__
https://flic.kr/p/6227071853


__
https://flic.kr/p/6227073737


__
https://flic.kr/p/6227661596

She delivered in the shade shelter in the small pen, and after they were almost dry/nursed/etc. we put them in their stall to rest. I can't wait to get back home and see them this afternoon  Tomorrow is supposed to be pretty so we'll probably take them outside, hopefully by then they'll have found their legs so my kids and her kids can entertain each other LOL


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!*

Congratulations!! They are precious. Love the name ideas...especially Macguyver.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!!! So glad she finally gave you some babies! :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

OH WOW!!!! Sooooo cool! Thank you SO MUCH for the pictures and video-I know how busy you are this weekend! 


I love the sounds the mommies make! This is awesome, they are gorgeous!

I for one vote Hardcastle and McCormick! LOL I like that!

I will think to see if I can come up w/anymore from the 80's shows----Oh wait! What about the police show--can't remember the name of it...but ponch and john? Well ponch would be cool-but john is kind of boring! Or Kit Kit and Knight Rider?


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

If the solid red buckling turns up missing do not look in my barn. *grin* 


I'm not entirely sure I am joking. *plots a way to get that baby to my house*


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for the little men!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

WHew...exhale...Beautiful bucklings! Worth the wait! :leap:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh WOW! But I guess they were worth the wait, I'm in love with the lil` red boy. Are you retaining them?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the 2 boys and that Ithma finally had a red one for you. Too bad there wasn't a girl in there too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! :stars: 
Love that solid red.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Sorry you missed the first being born....does are very sneaky that way! Glad that all went well and you have a solid red!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwwweee.....................it's about time sheesh! It was worth the wait! They are gorgeous! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

VincekFarm said:


> Oh WOW! But I guess they were worth the wait, I'm in love with the lil` red boy. Are you retaining them?


Back off! He's MINE! I saw him first! I have dibs! *grabs the little red buckling and runs away*

*falls over laughing*

I'm just teasing, hehe. But I can't wait to see how he turns out. I generally lean more toward Myotonics, I want a meat bred buck to use on my dairy does in the future. But I would take that red buckling in a heartbeat. I already know I like his mom and dad, so I'm sure he'd work GREAT for me, haha!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks everyone I appreciate it  I didn't get home until after 7pm and it was already dark, but since my husband doesn't do the feed, and everyone still needed grain, that was a perfect excuse to go visit. The little red boy was laying next to the stall door, so I scooped him up and gave him some love. He's definitely a big boy - long legs and body. He has an eartip folded up but nothing that can't be fixed. The other boy got up and was checking me out on his wobbly legs, he stood there for a while letting me pet him, oh soooo cute 
I'm not going to the track tomorrow, weather is supposed to be nice, so we'll probably bring them outside into the backyard for a little while. My kids can not wait to visit with them, as we limited them today so they could bond and babies could find their legs. 

We most likely wouldn't be keeping these boys because we can't register them  We'll see how the white one grows and 'possibly' wether him for one of the kids to use in 4-H next year, but if he grows too fast we won't do it, but I want to make sure he isn't going to be too old for it, but I don't think so since people were telling me they had to be born after Aug of the previous year to show. So he should be okay 

If the red boy turns out to be nice, we'll sell him as a buck, if not I'll try to find him a good home as a pet. But of course, we'll just see how the next few months pan out and go from there.

I am just so excited to get a solid red from Ithma, I knew she had it in her


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I am scrambling my brains trying to figure out a way to get that red boy. lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I went out a little while ago to feed and play with the babies. They seem to already be used to us. They are so much better on their legs now, but it'll take a few more days for their legs to straighten out. The red boy's hind right looks funny, but it'll straighten out. He is long bodied and long legged, so I can imagine him needing days to straighten out. 
My husband didn't help clean their ears after I left yesterday, so I may have to train ears for a couple of days so they lay flat. I need to fix the red boys folded ear, but I'll wait until after we get them outside a little later - get some fluffy pics and my kids are begging me to get pictures of them with the babies 

Ithma's udder is HUGE, we may have to milk her out a bit to relieve some of the pressure. The babies are nursing fine/she lets them nurse just fine, but it's more than what they can consume. 
When we checked on them, the stall door was open and they were already trying to venture around. I ? having newborns around again  And these boys will be so much fun to spoil!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Your goat babies are always so irresistible!  Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, also... 80's names... I think these boys need to be Face and Murdock. *grin* my two favorite characters from the A-Team, hehe.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... worth the wait! Starsky and Hutch... of course!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Warpony - I was thinking the same thing LOL!! They are my favorites too! I think the white one is clearly going to be a Murdock, while the red one definitely reminds me of Face <Faceman>. 
Can you just hear it now? "Come here Face, come on Murdock!" LOL I love it :wink:

We took them out in the shade in the backyard for about an hour or so. They ? it! They were investigating everything. I love watching the red boy walk, his legs are still all over the place in the backend, he's just so long legged, hehe... The white boy has got it all figured out, attempted to jump around a couple of times.
They are going to be super friendly I can already see it, they are not shy at all 

They had Ithma running in every direction, poor mama! Her udder is HUGE, they were nursing off and on, and seem happy. Might have to milk her out a little bit if it's still that way when we go back out.

Needless to say we can't wait to play with them again  I will post some more pictures in a short bit. Seeing them outside today, I still can't get over how much bigger the red boy is. Last time her kids were very similar in size.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are some pics from earlier today



















My youngest daughter offering some yummys LOL









My son holding the big boy









I love how they were investigating EVERYTHING 


















His back legs had ideas of their own on where they were going :laugh: Of course they looked to have straightened out a little more when we took them out in the afternoon for a few minutes, but still I love the wobbly newborn long legs!









Hmmmm...ok now what is this?









Can you see the size difference? 



























Stormy says 'WHAT IS THAT?!?!?!' she stood there for a very long time with that look on her face...she was our last born so she's never see lil babies before - she was born April 24th


















I can't even imagine what Trouble was thinking LOL









Hey, what's that?









I need a closer look









I ? this picture, my lil goatie in the middle has the most precious smile 


















Won't take long for them to be lapgoats :laugh:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Awesome pictures! Love the contrasts between the 2 kids in colors and size. They're both absolutely adorable, including your human kids!


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

You are a very talented photographer! I really enjoy looking at your pictures. Those are some beautiful bucklings! Your children are very photogenic and beautiful as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Those are some nice kids you have there. Both 2 legged and 4 legged. I can't believe the size difference in those kids. I really like the cape on the traditional boy. I hate the short ones that only cover their head. My guess is that the traditional will be shorter and blocky more boer like and the red one will be a lot taller and more like the nubian side. That is just my guess now we have to watch and wait.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Gorgeous kids!!!
I love your photography too, those photos are excellent!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*makes grabby hands at the red buckling*

if I weren't in a precarious financial situation i would soooo be trying to work something out with you to buy that little guy. 

So what do you do to fix the folded over ears? or do they fix themselves eventually? All my babies have been 1/2 LaMancha, hehe, ears are not something I know much about but I was thinking about it when my doeling was born and one ear stood out and the other folded over half way. It has fixed itself but I had wondered if you could tape them like puppy ears to "fix" them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:drool: SOOO CUUUTE! All of them! You are a great photographer! Stormy is so funny.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate the kind comments 

Sometimes if you just work with the ears each day I've noticed they fix themselves, but where he was such a big boy squished in there, his one ear is creased pretty good, so I'll just cut a couple of small pieces of cardboard from a shoe box, put a piece on each side, and duct tape it, leave it on for a week or so <until it falls off unless the stinker pulls it off too soon>. Doesn't hurt, but is annoying to look at.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The boys are still doing just fine  They are already used to us, and love to be snuggled and loved on! How will we ever sell these boys when the time comes? I keep telling my kids not to get attached, but then...I am getting attached so saying it and doing it just isn't working LOL
We've been taking them out 2x a day for a little over an hour so each time. Today they are running laps around mama, so today we turned them out in the small pen and will let them stay out until feeding time. 
They look so silly though, as I have the red ones ear taped & cardboard to help fix the tip that is folded up, and the white one has an ear that was folded closed because his ear wasn't cleaned real well at birth and the goo held it closed, and when I cleaned it that afternoon when I got home it was trained to stay closed! so hopefully a couple of days of training it to lay flat will be all he needs. 

We're having a lot of fun with them. I need to get some pictures of them out there running laps around their mama, it's so cute, especially with the taped ear bouncing and the sun shining on the duct tape...hilarious LOL 

Still not set on names yet, but the white one clearly makes me think of Murdock from the A-Team. I still think the red one is more of a Face/Faceman than a Hannibal Smith or B.A. hehe...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are so cute!! Growing fast! It is amazing the size difference.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow they are so stinkin cute! Ithma is SUCH a good Momma too! In just about every picture you can see a part of her since she keeps "on their heels"! I LOVE the picture of the traditional baby smelling the flower-HOW CUTE!

I also LOVE the expressions of Stormy and Trouble. Stormy looks so sweet like she just wants to meet them and love them. Trouble looks like she is plotting something--your comment on her picture + her expression made me laugh out loud!!

Ithma did so good she is an awesome gal! Your daughter and son are precious too-of course!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate it  I gotta get pics of those babies out running, but may not happen until Sunday  It's hilarious! Today the traditional one was standing next to the shelter, the red one ran ALL the way around it and ran into him then they looked at each other like 'woah what was that?" LOL FINALLY after 5 days, Ithma actually walked away and started grazing! But then she walked over every minute or so to check on the boys. She's really a great mom, I remember my other girls would leave their babies to go graze, which I do want, but she is just very very protective and has never liked to leave them. 

Trouble is just a trip....I think she was probably thinking 'Oh no not more of those lil brats!" LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...those pics are adorable.....  :thumb:


----------

